# tool junkies



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

my name is darr and i am a tool junkie i need help arty: i just love buying tools i always give myself a reason to justify buying a new tool , i love buying screw guns i have 8 now and only 2 hands ?, whats the story with yous lads are yous as bad


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope no problems here.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Only eight screw guns? That's pathetic! Come back when you have one of every color.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

thanks warren now i want one in every colour , i wonder will my counsellor see me now :jester:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I counted. I have 4 cordless impacts and 5 cordless drills. colors are orange, blue, red, yellow. So my total is 9 I guess. Thats pathetic too. Well, off to buy more.....................


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

:clap: i am not alone


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys and your problem's.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

*He who dies with the most tools wins*

*These are my tools. There are many like them, but these are mine. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me my tools are useless. Without my tools, I am useless. I must fire my nail guns true. I must shoot straighter than the competition who is trying to out bid me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. My tools and I know that what counts in remodeling is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, or the smoke we make. We know that it is the final check that counts. We will hit. * * My tools are human, even as I am human, because they are my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strengths, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my tools clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. *
* Before God I swear this creed. My tools and I are the defenders of my country. We are the masters of our competitor. We are the saviors of my life. *
* So be it, until victory is America's and there is no HACK.*








*SEMPER FI.*
*I love me some good tools:clap:
*


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

No problem here, only solutions.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

loneframer i think you need a new nail gun there


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

darr1 said:


> loneframer i think you need a new nail gun there


 yeah, I really want an Impulse stapler, but I need a reason to buy it first.:whistling I'll think of one as soon as I see the stapler in front of me.:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmm

2 cordless impacts bosch
1 cordless drill driver makita
1 cordless hammer drill ridgid
1 corded 3/8 drill ridgid
1 drywall gun makita

had a corded dewalt and a cordless dewlat, hated the things sold em off soon after i bought them both


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

just tell the missus that i gave you permission and i will tell mine that you gave me the go ahead for my new cordless sds drill ok loneframer, another thing i cant stop buying is chisels i have a heap of them now


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

darr1 said:


> just tell the missus that i gave you permission and i will tell mine that you gave me the go ahead for my new cordless sds drill ok loneframer, another thing i cant stop buying is chisels i have a heap of them now


 Yeah, well, I got divorced about 18 guns ago.:laughing:


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

sorry to hear that i hope the gun was worth it :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

darr1 said:


> sorry to hear that i hope the gun was worth it :w00t:


 My tools make me more money than she ever did.:thumbup: No remorse and no regrets.:clap:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

darr1 said:


> my name is darr and i am a tool junkie i need help arty: i just love buying tools i always give myself a reason to justify buying a new tool , i love buying screw guns i have 8 now and only 2 hands ?, whats the story with yous lads are yous as bad


Any job worth doing is worth buying a new tool for! :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

onwards and upwards


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My dad left me these, at least I get it honest.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

some lovely planes there loneframer you dad must have been a great carpenter as well , i still shoot the odd door in with my jack plane its good to keep the hand in with hand tools :clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> warner yes, to having 25 systainers, after i saw the price of em at lee valley i figure for the price of em i can make 10 truck payments if i matched your setup


About half of them house a Festool, the rest I got used from some people and I keep the rest of my tools in them. Works out really good for me but, yeah it is like almost 2k in tool boxes.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

more boxes..more boxes..more boxes:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

so one would say " you loves the box"

yah, ive thought about the systainers however id rather have some fun and build customized cases myself on the weekends when time permits it. and 2k in tool boxes could easily be a tonneu cover for my truck which i need for this winter if not a cap


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> so one would say " you loves the box"
> 
> yah, ive thought about the systainers however id rather have some fun and build customized cases myself on the weekends when time permits it. and 2k in tool boxes could easily be a tonneu cover for my truck which i need for this winter if not a cap


My tool box sells for almost 8 grand.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

TOOLS, TOOLS,TOOLS,I MUST HAVE MORE TOOLS. Tools are like blood.:clap:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a hammer, nail gun, laser level and wd problem. Any time we go anywhere with tools i head to the hammers and test them out, different sizes and weights. I like to pretend to nail:whistling with the gun and cut with the saws
i am looking for a laser level right now so i try to convince my dad to let me buy one, Stanley SP5, Self Leveling 5 Beam Laser Level. - City of Toronto Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada. looks good to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> so one would say " you loves the box"
> 
> yah, ive thought about the systainers however id rather have some fun and build customized cases myself on the weekends when time permits it. and 2k in tool boxes could easily be a tonneu cover for my truck which i need for this winter if not a cap


I don't want to spend my free time building tool boxes.

free time is for spending with the kids or doing something I enjoy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i hear what yer saying, same way though no kids. been planning on building a toolbox for my finish gear but thats been on the back burner for 2 years now..... most of my free time is spent trying to keep it free time by getting my brother to do some of the work on the house himself as opposed to me doing it all


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Crap now I need to clean out the Garage, I have no clue all the tools I own...........I just see it .....I got to have it.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

mostly every tool i buy is an impulse buy. even if i know i will probably never use the tool i end up buying it anyway.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Impulse Buy! haha that is hilarious so were mine literally 2 new paslode impulse framing nailers, looking to trade my hitachi cordless for a paslode/hitachi cordless finish nailer. Cause i just realized i dont own one those anymore.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

*I've found the cure...*

Start buying Festool. Unless you're the Federal Gubmint, you'll be out'a coin before ya know it...problem solved. 

A local industrial saw company closed up their retail side and put an ad on Craig's List for about an hour before the Festool police saw it and made them remove it. I just happened to drive faster than the other two hundred junkies that showed up and it wasn't pretty.

All I really wanted was the Kapex...and maybe a Rotex sander, but then there was the barrel grip jigsaw (my Bosch is a D-handle...so). And of course the trimmer is completely different from any of the other 10 or 12 that I already have. Had plenty of plunge routers but the big boy was like a hand held shaper and the smaller ones...well they work better with the Festool dove tail jig and hole drilling kits...which were also still there. The cordless drill that I already had was apparently NiCad and they had a Lithium so that was a no brainer, 'cuz I only have one or two of everything else going back to the old stick battery Makitas. Let's see, a big saw to go with the little one, a couple more sanders and ..."Hi, honey...I'm at the tool store...yeah, well real quick...are you absolutely sure that the kids even _want_ to go to college?"

My brother-in-law is similarly afflicted and he won't even hold one of my Festools for fear of being re-infected ( he was on a quest to own all of the tools that DeWalt has ever made). 

The Systainers rock. With a couple of Sysports, dollies and one of their hand trucks I can move an entire shop into and out of my trailer in about ten minutes, and they don't weigh squat. They seem a little cheesy at first but they do grow on ya. Very functional.

Now I lust after all of the crap on their U.K. site that hasn't been U.L. tested or marketed here yet. I do need a 6th belt sander...you know, in case we have company over or something...


----------



## knothead (Sep 30, 2007)

Got you all beat I got over 500 screw driver bits AND NOT ONE %^$%^$^^ one will fit a screw I use............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hmmm actuallly thats a fail


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, My name is Sal and i am a tool junkie... last year i realized i had 8 shopvacs of various sizes and 4 miter saws... among many other items that i duplicates and triplicates of.

i have since found ebay and CL my friend and sold them all. now i have been collecting the finer tools - ie festool, fein, ect... my van is a giant tool box that is almost at its breaking point - well i just added an extra leaf spring to help ;-).... as i move my tool's storage unit this week i find more things that i say "i knew i had that somewhere" and "when was the last time i used this"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey Riz i had one of those saws:clap:a customer [ol guy] gave it to me

i didn't know how to run a board thru it:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> hey Riz i had one of those saws:clap:a customer [ol guy] gave it to me
> 
> i didn't know how to run a board thru it:laughing:


 *VERRRRRY CAREFULLY*!:whistling


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

Alright Sal, I 'd agree that once you find yourself standing in a veritable herd of shop vacs it's is time to get help. But the insidiousness of the affliction is that it can sneak up on anybody...well any male at least.

It starts small...and then one day you realize that for the last ten years every time that you went to the lumber yard you grabbed another tape measure because...why? Because they were new that's why, and because the one that you were looking for wasn't already in your hand when you needed it last. Or because the new one was an eighth of an in wider or five feet longer or stiffer or easier to read or metric or lay flat or idiot proof or had a trick hook or an extra rivet or...yeah...I got'em all. Every last stinkin' one of 'em.

Then it moves on to hammers. One of man's oldest, most primitive and visceral tools. Straight claw and a curved. Framin' and finish. Yup that's good, but where the hell did I put that straigh...haaaey wait a minute, what's this...? Shock absorbers built into the shaft. Waffle head? Steel shaft, Ax handles, fiberglass, titanium, Kevlar, carbon fiber, magnetic, short, long, oh my god where's my hammer...my Plumb curved claw fiberglass? I miss it. Think I'll buy another...for old times sake.

Yeah. And now I'm the proud owner of three titanium Stilettos, with carpal tunnel and tendinitis so bad I can hardly hang on to one.

This group therapy thing is helping a lot though...


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

well in the last while i have bought a de walt track saw , an AEG 18 volt screw gun and 12 volt one also , a bostic compressor and nail gun and a pasalode second fix gun , also a 9 inch grinder and i done a job for a builder and instead of paying me he gave me a bosch 12 inch sliding compound miter saw , i have no more room for tools i might have to start giving some of them away  just so i can buy some news ones :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

darr1 said:


> well in the last while i have bought a de walt track saw , an AEG 18 volt screw gun and 12 volt one also , a bostic compressor and nail gun and a pasalode second fix gun , also a 9 inch grinder and i done a job for a builder and instead of paying me he gave me a bosch 12 inch sliding compound miter saw , i have no more room for tools i might have to start giving some of them away  just so i can buy some news ones :thumbup:


I'll take a framing nailer and a compressor, thanks.

Postage is free, I assume?! :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I'll take a framing nailer and a compressor, thanks.
> 
> Postage is free, I assume?! :laughing:


wheres the chat room wtf


----------

